# Should I do group therapy?



## sunbunny (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never posted on this board before but read it a couple times, and you guys seem very helpful. So I just graduated college and started a new job, where I've been feeling REALLY shy. I'm basically quiet all the time except when someone speaks to me...then I do ok, but Im sure I come across as pretty nervous. 

Anyway, a major university in my area is offering a 3-month long, FREE, group therapy class for social anxiety. Ive never done any kind of therapy before or even talked to anyone but my boyfriend about social anxiety, so I'm a little hesitant.

Should I do it? Has anyone else here done group therapy, and what were your experiences?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

do it. Ive done group therapy before and its pretty good, just didnt last long enough.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I am in group therapy right now. I like it and I think it's good. If you are anything like me, confronting your fear of speaking in front of a group is one of your biggest challenges so group counseling is perfect for that.


----------



## sunbunny (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks...I guess I'll try it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

When does it start? That's awesome that it's completely free too!


----------

